# RCI Points: "biggest program expansion"?



## Delexed (May 24, 2007)

Everyone else get the note from RCI regarding some RCI Points program changes?:

I wanted to be the very first to tell you about some BIG changes that can help you make the most of your RCI Points®. Over the next few weeks and months, we’re rolling out the biggest program expansion since we launched the RCI Points program in 2000.  All to make using your RCI Points easier – and more exciting – than ever before. 

We’re going farther to help you make the most of your RCI Points – and your vacations. Of course, all of your existing RCI Points Subscribing Member benefits will remain unchanged. Keep an eye on your mailbox next month for more information on the new features. A whole new level of opportunity awaits!​
Anyone have any idea what these changes might be?


----------



## bnoble (May 24, 2007)

Sounds like more ways to buy $1 worth of services for $2 worth of points.  It's got to be a raw deal, otherwise why the anticipation-building drip-marketing tease?


----------



## ouaifer (May 24, 2007)

That's very interesting.  It stated that RCI Points started in 2000?

We were offered RCI Points many years before that through San Clemente Inn.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 24, 2007)

Put you hand on your wallet.  Here comes the next big giant sucking sound....


----------



## Dottie (May 24, 2007)

You guys are real pessimists---me too!!!


----------



## timeos2 (May 24, 2007)

*Now save 15% off the 50% overvalued markup!*

Obviously they plan to roll out a new program of more resorts available for points users, no?  Why else would anything in RCI Points be "exciting"?  It certainly can't be more overvalued car rentals, hotel stays or cruises - they already milked that. So lets assume the best. They plan to make every weeks resort available in Points - no conversion fees.  Yahoo! A true, 100% points based system at last. 

No? Oh well, I tried. I suppose it's far more likely to be a 15% off coupon deal for "only" 100 RCI Points at McDonalds. Such a deal.


----------



## caribbean (May 24, 2007)

OK  -  I'l put up my wish list. Think Positive??

Make all weeks deposited at points resorts visable on-line from date of deposit.

Go ahead RCI, make my day.


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 24, 2007)

Well, you can be sure they ain't rolling prices back!


----------



## intromaster (May 24, 2007)

nightnurse613 said:


> Well, you can be sure they ain't rolling prices back!



too funny!:rofl:


----------



## PeelBoy (May 25, 2007)

I like point programs including RCI points.

The issue is the conversion fee, up to a few thousands in some resorts.  I will join if the fee is is within a few hundred dollars.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2007)

The last big change brought higher transaction fees.  I expect they will increase our 7-day points exchanges to $129 or something.  PFD will probably go much higher than the current $26.   That used to be free.


----------



## "Roger" (May 25, 2007)

I would doubt that RCI would send out these announcements about big, exciting new developments and then have them turn out to be a price increase.  Even RCI is not that dumb.

They might, however, do the 'ol "candy bar one-two punch." Way back, when I used to eat candy bars, I noticed that every time they made a big to do about the candy bars now coming in a new, larger size about three months later they would increase the prices.  First the carrot and then the punch in the nose.

My bet is that there will be easier tie ins for using your points at Wyndham hotels.  If not that, some other expanded opportunities to use points.  Just my guess.


----------



## Carolinian (May 25, 2007)

Why not?  That is common in the airline industry.  Every time they start talking about coming ''enhancements'' to an ff program, members of that program start worrying in what way they will be hosed this time, and in fact it never does seem to turn out positive for consumers.



"Roger" said:


> I would doubt that RCI would send out these announcements about big, exciting new developments and then have them turn out to be a price increase.  Even RCI is not that dumb.


----------



## ttt (May 25, 2007)

"For a low $77. per year fee, you will now have access to RCI"s low cost rental inventory, where you can rent low cost weeks at the same resorts you now own, for less the the current maint. fees! RCI subscribing members will have an additional benefit over the general public as they will be able to invite family & friends along & book additional units WITHOUT a Guest Certificate fee! RCI is calling this new program, RCI GOLD, as they expect stockholders to line their pockets with the new fees and forget about the droves of unhappy members who will not be renewing their membership once expired."


----------



## "Roger" (May 25, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> Why not?  That is common in the airline industry.  Every time they start talking about coming ''enhancements'' to an ff program, members of that program start worrying in what way they will be hosed this time, and in fact it never does seem to turn out positive for consumers.


Pleeeze...  I never said the enhansements would be anything that anyone wanted.  I said that they would not tout great new changes and have those be nothing more than a price increase.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 25, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> I would doubt that RCI would send out these announcements about big, exciting new developments and then have them turn out to be a price increase.  Even RCI is not that dumb.



:hysterical: 

:rofl: 

Thanks. I had a hard day. I needed a good laugh!   

Sheila


----------



## dougp26364 (May 25, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> Pleeeze...  I never said the enhansements would be anything that anyone wanted.  I said that they would not tout great new changes and have those be nothing more than a price increase.



Either you haven't been reading these forums much or you haven't paid a lot of attention to RCI. Of course they'd make it sound like a great deal to pick your pocket just a little deeper than they have been all along. 

Anymore, when I hear ANY large company talk about new "enhancements," I automatically assume it means that more of my money will move from my hands to theirs.


----------



## "Roger" (May 26, 2007)

Doug,

Would you please tell me what you think you are saying that is different than what I said?

Thanks,


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 26, 2007)

I think you are both saying the same thing, but Roger is saying that they will announce a new benefit and then increase it shortly after the announcement.  Doug thinks the announcement will come simultaneously with the increase.    Pretty much the same thing.  Both of you are distrustful of RCI, so we are all in the same boat here.  

I am personally feeling the discomfort of knowing that the changes will further take away our benefits in points, and cost more points for everything, with higher transaction fees as well.   RCI dishes out bad news and we pout for a while and then get used to the changes until the next time.


----------



## skimble (Jun 1, 2007)

OK... I haven't been reading the boards in a while.  My distrust for RCI's twisted motives has me curious. 
I'm noticing that there seems to be no more 9000 point last minute purchases appearing.  I've also noticed a LOT of marketing on last minute weeks for sale through emails and mail flyers.  It's excessive.
Might they be twisting this into some sort of positive spin?  Politicians make an art out of this stuff.


----------



## ttt (Jun 1, 2007)

RCI members will only have access to 9000 point weeks if all other marketing ploys fail. With travel agents now partnering with RCI, don't expect great inventory to be available for cheap points...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 1, 2007)

*Instant Exchange.*




skimble said:


> I'm noticing that there seems to be no more 9000 point last minute purchases appearing.


I've noticed that too.  But I assume it's because of RCI's glitch-prone web site, not because of any shift in _Instant Exchange_ policy or availability.  That is, if I want whatever's leftover on the weeks side for no more than 9*,*000 points 45 days or sooner before check-in, I've got to make an _Instant Exchange_ reservation over the phone instead of by Internet.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## skimble (Jun 4, 2007)

Maybe we should try to be more optmistic.  I mean, even in Vegas, 5% of the tosses must average out to winners or people lose their desire to play the game.  We're due.  After 20 announcements of bad news from RCI, we're due for a positive turn-around.  
Maybe they are going to integrate with Fairfield.  RCI Points and Fairfield points will be one and the same, and we'll all have a small stake in Fairfield.  Maybe they've struck a deal with Disney! 
(Sorry, I've had a little wine... if this all seems entirely ridiculous, I understand... we are dealing with RCI, afterall.)


----------



## nordicdiva (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm optimistic!   I've signed up for the e-mails alerts (which I think are great) and am hoping for the best.  Obviously this expansion push is a result of dwindling membership.  That's my humble opinion anyway.  

Personally, I love RCI Points.  I don't like staying anywhere for an entire week.  I love the versatility of points and am looking forward to this new promotion.  Don't understand all this skepticism.


----------



## ttt (Jun 4, 2007)

I got my info in the mail this AM. To me it looks like they are opening points opportunities for hotel stays and other Cendent owned business'. It also appears there will be a sale on points for some locations & times, presumably to move unwanted inventory.....You may be able to buy more travel related services with points, like ski tickets, theatre tickets, etc....but I doubt it will be cost effective unless your cost per point is under a half cent. It is obvious to me that there is no big deal hear, just RCI marketing. And I agree, RCI must be hurting because both Fairfield Points & RCI points can be purchased resale very cheaply. :zzz:


----------



## BKnTsDad (Jun 5, 2007)

There's was an announcement when I signed in to points today (which I usually breeze by, but noticed today) basically stating what ttt summarized ...

More ways to use points (tix, etc)
New "non-traditional" accommodation options (english cottages)
New "elert" system to notify you of new inventory (basically supposed to be an online ongoing search)
"Specials" for certain points resorts at 50% of regular point cost up to 10 months out (moving unwanted inventory).


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 5, 2007)

*We deliver every single record ever recorded to your door*



BKnTsDad said:


> There's was an announcement when I signed in to points today (which I usually breeze by, but noticed today) basically stating what ttt summarized ...
> 
> More ways to use points (tix, etc)
> New "non-traditional" accommodation options (english cottages)
> ...



Wow. That is really a great expansion. Yawn.  I'm glad I didn't stay up to see it get posted.


----------



## WazzuCougFan (Jun 6, 2007)

I _tried_ to use the new elert system today, but surprisingly there seems to be a glitch!  

I tried two different computers and two different browsers (Explorer and Firefox), but no luck completing a search for Oregon or Washington. I fill everything out, push the submit button, and then get an error that I needed to choose a Sub-Region-- which I already had done. Anyone else have this problem?

I sent an e-mail to the elert e-mail contact, and so far got an automated reply that it may take up to three days to respond "due to high volume".


----------



## Dorothy (Jun 7, 2007)

Same problem all week, still no answer. Please post if you get one first.


----------



## happymum (Jun 7, 2007)

I actually found a few thigs of interest in the announcement:

The farther you stretch your RCI Points, the more options you have to use them. We know that. That’s why we’ll be periodically reducing the RCI Points value of some of our inventory — not just 45 days out, but up to 10 months in advance.

What does that mean for you? With up to 50% off the published RCI Points value, you can use fewer RCI Points for a first-rate resort vacation — leaving you with more to play with. 

I would take that to mean no more 9000 point exchanges. I know this is not a huge surprise, but it is deeply disappointing. 

I wonder if they will have many takers for the " Automatic Renewal Billing feature"that  will give you a convenient way to keep your membership current.:rofl:


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here would have been a great announcement:

1) RCI announces FREE conversions from RCI weeks to RCI Points.

2) Roll back of exchange fee to $79 per week or $19/night.

3) Elimination of extra housekeeping fees

4) Free points for deposit for those who don't want to convert their weeks.

5) RCI points can now see ALL rci weeks and points inventory.

Now that would be something to get excited about.


----------



## happymum (Jun 7, 2007)

Boca has correctly pointed out that because the reduction is to regular points, this would not apply to the last minute transactions which were in weeks inventory. yeah!
I do think the suggestions for improvements would be great though!


----------



## cclendinen (Jun 8, 2007)

*My Wish for RCI Program Expansion.*

Here is my wish list:

RCI is announcing new quality control program for all computer systems. We will actually test our changes before we implement them.

RCI is giving you accurate and complete online accounting of all points transactions, charges and balances and you will have a detailed transaction history listing of all of these.  You will now see accurate balances for all "Use Years"  you will be able to reconcile all points transaction and fees charged to your account online.

RCI is making sweeping changes to its Web Site.  You will now be able to perform any type of exchange or search online without the need to talk to a VC by phone.  We are significantlly enchancing our search criteria to allow searchs up to two years.  We are also allowing an option that will remove the downward VEP filter on the search so you can see the entire inventory.  You can now search and confirm all partner programs and all the special less than a week last calls.  One+plus+ones and bonus weeks can be searched and confirmed online.  You can do ongoing searches in points and save your most common search criteria so you don't have to reenter it each time.  We are also giving you the ablility to automaticlly schedule searches and have the results emailed to you.

Since all points member also have a weeks membership we will make sure that both system are functionlly the same as much as it is possible.

RCI will now disclose the VEP rating for all weeks.  RCI now has full disclosure for audits to give confidence to its members that all weeks spacebanked by member are only available to members and are not be rented to nonmembers.

RCI has decided to put more effort into training all Vacation Consultants.  Instead their time being used to wake you up early in the morning and market you something will be spending time updateing their skills and knowledge of how RCI works.  In fact the VC will actually have experience with the RCI Website and be able to know and understand the screens the memeber use online.


----------



## happymum (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW! Well put. Did you send it to Madge???


----------



## Pit (Jun 8, 2007)

happymum said:


> Boca has correctly pointed out that because the reduction is to regular points, this would not apply to the last minute transactions which were in weeks inventory. yeah!



I wouldn't count those chickens just yet. If you note the annoucement text, it states "not just 45 days out, but up to 10 months in advance". 

It is the Weeks inventory they are speaking of. Points inventory has never been discounted at 45 days out. A 50% discount at 45 days out may in fact represent a huge increase over the 9000 points Weeks xchg.


----------



## BillR (Jun 8, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> Here would have been a great announcement:
> 
> 1) RCI announces FREE conversions from RCI weeks to RCI Points.  NEVER HAPPEN AS THE RESORTS CONTROL THIS. . . AND GREED WILL WIN.
> 2) Roll back of exchange fee to $79 per week or $19/night.  SWEET!
> ...



SEE ABOVE:


----------



## Dottie (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't get it!   Why does RCI notify us of a "great new program" and then not tell us what any of the real benefits are?  It smacks of "I've got a secret and I won't tell you".  I have seen the web site and seen no explanation and got the same useless info in the mail today.  Seems like it would create a lot more good will if they kept it quiet until they actually had something to offer.


----------

